# Go! Dog Food



## dogfood_admin (Jun 16, 2008)

*GO! Dog Food Review*

Go! dog food dog food products are manufactured by Petcurean Pet Nutrition. The company also produces Now! Grain-Free and Summit dog food formulas.

Go! Natural is marketed as a wholesome formulation wherein the company introduces a “revolutionary way to feed your pet—One Diet for One Life.” The company claims the use of only the best wholesome ingredients to meet the standards of Holistic veterinarians and many pet owners. Each of these dog food formulas has been formulated to meet the AAFCO nutrient profiles for all life stages.  

Other well-known features which are associated with Go! Natural dog food products include—feeding up to 40% less; the use wholesome ingredients which have passed through government evaluation and assessment; strict quality assurance standards; and solution formulas which have been tailored to address common health problems in dogs.

Among the four Go! Natural dog food formulas, only one is a grain-free formula.

The different dog food formulas contain meat-based protein sources including chicken meal, deboned chicken, turkey meal, salmon meal, salmon, and duck meal.

Chicken and salmon are fresh meat sources which are excellent sources of meat-based protein. However, since they are still in the raw form, these ingredients contain about 80% water that can be lost during processing leaving only a fraction of the original weight of the protein source.

When a fresh meat source is the first ingredient in a dog food product, it is usually followed by a meat meal like chicken meal, turkey meal, salmon meal, or duck meal. These are considered meat concentrates that contain more than 300% protein compared to fresh meat sources.

The carbohydrate fraction of Go! Natural dog food formulas is composed of brown rice, white rice, oatmeal, rice bran, and potato.
Between brown rice and white rice, the former is the better ingredient. Brown rice is considered a whole grain ingredient because the nutrient-filled outer layer of the grain is still intact. It is a good source of dietary fiber, and B-vitamins.

White rice is produced when the bran and the germ layer is removed. The process subsequently gets rid of the nutrients which are present in the bran.

Oatmeal is well-known for its nutritional and health benefits. It is considered as one of the best grains which are incorporated in many pet food formulas today. Compared to other grains, oatmeal can contribute to the total protein content of the dog food because it contains fair amounts of plant-based protein which is equivalent in amount to soy protein or egg. It is also a good source of digestible fiber, B-vitamins, iron, antioxidants and essential fatty acids. Oatmeal is a hypoallergenic ingredient and is ideal for dogs which are prone to dog food allergies. Because of its fiber content, oatmeal is also a desirable ingredient in weight loss dog food formulas and reduction of incidents of digestive problems.

Rice bran is a by-product in the production of white rice. It is a part of the grain which is rich in vitamins, antioxidants, soluble and insoluble fibers which are important in the health of the gastrointestinal tract.

Potatoes are good sources of carbohydrates, fiber, B-complex, calcium, vitamin C and iron. They are also rich in beta-carotene which is a well-known antioxidant.

Sunflower oil is rich in the omega-6 fatty acid, linolenic acid. It is also good for the skin’s health and acts as an antioxidant that can protect the body cells from free radicals.

Go! Natural dog food products contain a prebiotic in the form of inulin which is derived from chicory. Together with special probiotics, these ingredients can help boost digestive and immune functions.

Chelated minerals are also present which allows easier absorption and utilization of important minerals in the body.

Some of Go! Natural dog food ingredients which are deemed controversial include tomato pomace and garlic.

Tomato pomace is a by-product of tomato processing. Although it is a rich source of dietary fiber, B-vitamins, lycopene and vitamin A, tomato pomace is primarily made up of tomato skin that has the potential of containing pesticide residues.

Garlic powder has been linked to a blood problem, Heinz body anemia, in dogs.

Dog owners like the fact that their dogs can easily adapt to Go! Natural dog food formulas when they switch from another dog food brand.  Aside from increased energy, their dogs also have better skin and coat appearance. However, there are also some dogs that experience digestive problems after having been fed Go! Natural dog food formulas.

Overall, we believe that GO! produces very high quality dog food and would recommend this brand to our readers.

Please visit the links listed below for GO! dog food reviews by formula.

Have a comment or question about our GO! dog food review? Want to share your experiences with others? We welcome your comments!

*GO! Dog Food Formulas:*


 Go Canine Chicken Formula 
 Go Canine Duck Formula 
Go Natural Salmon & Oatmeal Formula
 Go Grain Free Endurance Formula

*GO! Dog Food Consumer Ratings*





 

.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Click on the food you feed, above, and it well take you to the ingredient list.


----------



## Shan1 (Jul 31, 2010)

how much dog food to feed ? please help, i recently bought a wellness large breed puppy food and my puppy is 4 months and 15 days old and weighs 43LBS according to the label i should be feeding 4 cups and increasing as he grows, that is what i am thinking is correct, but before this i was feeding him royal canin( the only better product available in India) but i hate it because of the preservative BHA and by products and grain heavy, ok in royal canin label i was suppose to feed according to his adult weight and current age. in that case i will have to feed 6 1/4 cups of wellness, which is correct, there is a 50% difference what should i do, which is correct, please help i dont want to damage my poor boy...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

6 cups is to much food for a 45 pound dog. When my very active GSD was a puppy and weighed 100 pounds I was feeding 6 1/2 cups a day, now at 17 months and 105 and still active, he gets 5 1/2 - 6 cups a day. Sounds like Wellness's figures are correct, just don't let you dog get fat. Keep in mind if your dog is active, they well need more dog food. Now don't be shy about adding more to his diet as they grow. If your dog eats then walks away from the bowl you should take it away, I always sit around near my dog when he eats so he feels at ease. As they get older they well not need to feel your presence as much when they eat. You should be feeding twice a day. 2 1/4 cups per feeding would most likely be fine, but as I said just keep a close eye on him.

Royal Canin is garbage!!!


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

The guidelines on the bags are starting points. Monitor your dogs activity level and weight and make the appropiate adjustments. If you see a lot of loose stool you are probably over feeding. If the dog is too thin then feed a little more. But let your dogs body language be your guideline in how much to feed your pup.


----------



## Shan1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you for your help, will feed him accordingly. I have seen Tony, Jess he looks awesome nice coat and judging by the photos very energetic too. But he does not look like he weighs 105LBS, I mean in a positive way. Just wanted to ask you what is the exercise he gets on a daily basis ? I could use your methods to bring up my boy too. Only my boy is a long coat GSD and has thick bones than regular GSD.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Tony is crazy about playing ball. He is unreal, the goofy dog is always coming up lame because he is so nuts. We have a really cool field we go to and I throw the ball with a chuck it twice to 3 times daily. Usually anywhere from 15-20 times. He really go's for it. I throw it about 200-250 feet each time. Yep, 104 at the vet last week. I do try to keep his weight low, hips ya know.


----------



## Shan1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you for your reply jess, is it safe to assume that is the majority of his exercises everyday ? the reason i ask is, most people say a dog like GSD or an Lab needs 30 mins of running along with 1-2 mile walk. I walk my adult lab 2 miles in the morning and he plays fetch in evening for 20 - 30 mins and i stop it there, mostly i read that dog will get hip problem or joint problem if overly exercised. if that is all your dog gets may be i will too follow that, my lab doesn't seem to put on wait he is always around 76 t0 78 lb. and one more thing my breeder said to keep the GSD at 85 to 95 LBS, is 100 fine. cause he said a dog with proper weight and exercise lives longer than the heavy ones but i just dont trust anyone who says royal canin is a good food, so i feel safe asking you my questions because you are active in dog food matters and try to help everyone out, i will do anything to keep my dog a couple of more years with me, thats is why i am paying 110 dollars for one bag of dog food including courier charges...And one last question can i mix taste of the wild high priare with wellness large breed puppy to my 4 1/2 month old GSD puppy ? may be in a ratio of 75% wellness and 25% TOTW. i like to give him different protein source and these two are my only choices,


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You are feeding a good diet. I really like Orijen because I believe it is the best dog food made today and I like how high the glucosamine level is. I also give Tony one human pill of glucosamine every day, hid in his meat treat. Yes he has spit them out before, but I always win that little war. Yes, we go every day and it's getting to the rainy season here in the Seattle area, but I have a spot that is covered by trees so I stay pretty dry. Here is a good site to learn on your own...

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Vaish, I wouldn't give a GSD Taste of the Wild until it's ready for adult food. The calcium & phosphorous levels aren't the best for a large breed puppy.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Casey, I disagree. 25% of the dogs diet at 4 1/2 being TOTW is fine. Now if she was feeding a super low quality food like purnia, Science Diet, Royal Canine, Authority, Bil Jac, ol roy, Eukanuba or some other crap I might agree. But YOU are feeding a very good food in TOTW. I started adding TOTW to Tony's diet when he was about 5 months.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 22, 2010)

I thought this thread was for reviews of GO! Dog Food...(sigh)


----------



## My (Feb 17, 2011)

Yea...I'm with you Liz...can't get that time back! Can some please provide reviews on GO? I have a 10 month old black lab I recently adopted and need to get him off the food he came with, which I'm not a fan of or any of the reviews I've read.


----------



## DAWNDY (Jul 9, 2010)

IM WITH YOU TOO LIZ! I DONT GET WHY WE ARE HEARING ABOUT WEIGHT PROBLEMS WITH DOGS?? WHAT DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH GO! ?? THEYRE EVEN MENTIONING OTHER DOG BRANDS! SHEESH...I WANTED TO HEAR REVIEWS OF GO! PLZ THIS THREAD IS THAT FOOD!


----------



## Mike_Keam (Apr 6, 2011)

Have Rat Terrier, has been fed Go for three years. Coat is very shiny black is not overweight as these dogs do not overeat. Vet says he is very healthy and is about the correct weight for three years. Very lean and firm in muscels. He eats what he wants and never empties his food dish. Very energetic and alert. 

Just my thoughts......


----------



## tam1 (Apr 20, 2011)

i have a 4yrs chocolate lab, and he has bad ears..(vet says infection)says, he is allergi to chicken and beef,(no tests done, but that is what she says...she says not to clean his ears, but once a wk, anyways, she recommended GO, fish or potato...no chicken or beef, so what i am asking is this which one works on ears...for a Lab....can anyone help.....and how much would i give him of this kind, his current weight is 107.9lbs.....any help would be great...thanks.....


----------



## Suki1 (Nov 14, 2011)

I feed my chocolate the Salmon and sweet potatoe, he loves it! He had a very bad yeast infection from swimming so much and we changed his diet from raw chicken and beef to GO Salmon and sweet potatoe and he has not had an ear infection since. hope this helps I know how frustrating it can be...


----------



## anthony2 (Jul 22, 2012)

So to the readers and primarily the woman with the lab, it is the
Degradation of the vet care industry to diagnose chronic conditions without testing it sounds to me like your vet is taking you for a loop! So first things first whole grains are whole the haven't been broke down and sorted into two parts and or processed, cheap fillers such as corn soy and wheat are typically friend and ground into powder than boiled to make a meal the foamy stuff that floats to the top is typically gluten mixed with vitamins and nutrients minerals typically fall to the bottom of the pot, anyway moving on after the corn soy wheat has been processed its the dehydrated again and mixed into the meat and veggie meals as the binding starch agent and filler products. The problem with this is corn soy and wheat are insoluble fiber sources they where meant to go through your body and your dogs body in there original format


----------



## jimandmic (Sep 30, 2012)

we have a 8 year old black lab we got him when he was 3 and his 3rd family,when we got nic he was verey hyper and had very itchy ears and belly we went to a vet and were told he had a lot of alergies we tried a lot of diferant thing but it wasn't till we swithched to "go grain free" that we had any good results all his hair grew back his ear stoped itching and he calmed down to a normal state he is now 8 and a very happy loving pet i hope you try this it will help your freind and he will love you more for it


----------



## shelley3 (Nov 27, 2012)

my american eskimo has been eating Go dog food, she poops at least 5 times a day and is loseing alot of her hair , im taking her off go and am going to try something else...............!!!!!!!!!! has any one else had problems with go dog food?


----------



## Damst (Jul 17, 2018)

no chicken or beef, so what i am asking is this which one works on ears…for a Lab….can anyone help…..and how much would i give him of this kind, his current weight is 107.9lbs…..any help would be great…thanks…


----------

